# SiKBoY's BNR32 (Bee*R 324) 56k no!



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

A bit controversial but I decided to be a bit different, besides iirc the 324 kit saves quite a bit of weight over standard.

Before.


























Inbetween.


























Interior.


































After.



































































































































Quick Vid.



Full Details at Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

Huge thanks to Miguel for sourcing the car/parts and organising for the work to be carried out at Bee*R.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Lovely looking car, very unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

sexy bugger! 

well done mate, looking lovely! :bowdown1:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks very nice, well done.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I absoloutely love that kit. Even from before I had a Skyline I always thought how much I'd love to have one with that kit on it. As much as I love the 34, I think the rear of the 32 gives it a more sleek look with that front end. Really nice setup. Those Bee*r guys are due a nobel prize now surely, for services to us petrolheads? :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I allready told you Silky . .your the man:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

looks excellent:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

georgeous.... bar the petrol filler, could they not make this flush?


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> georgeous.... bar the petrol filler, could they not make this flush?


I doubt it, I actually like it. A lot of widebody kits have this.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This looks awesome, Love the all white finish.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

AWSOME looking car mate. Saw this imn the flesh last week during my visit to Bee-r. The TE37's really finish it off.

Gerry


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Very, very nice :bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like fresh from the factory(even when they never build it like that).

Like the widebodykit from Bee-R very much,white color + the best wheels = perfect example:bowdown1:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

looks stunning.i really like that.can i aks the sort of price of this convesion?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think it might be around 1000000Yens . . . and that's bargain:runaway:


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

When I first saw the bee324 bodykit i thout it was nice but it's totally grown on me now and I really want one. Amaing looking car man :bowdown1: if you ever wana swap for a gt33 let me know :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks so clean


----------



## Connor GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks Brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice car mate

suprised to see a 360 and a Maserati in the garage though


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> nice car mate
> 
> suprised to see a 360 and a Maserati in the garage though


Yeah I used to think of Bee*R being a Skyline and AE86 specialist but they service anything you can possibly think of.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, beautiful in white! Love the nismo dials in the video! Nice gauge setup too


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Er....blimey?


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice 

Butuz


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I admire how much time and effort it has obviously took, but it ias clearly cheating in ways that by making it look like a R34 when its a R32, sorry bud, but it is a public forum and i am expressing my views


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> I admire how much time and effort it has obviously took, but it ias clearly cheating in ways that by making it look like a R34 when its a R32, sorry bud, but it is a public forum and i am expressing my views


point is, it looks like both 

its a Bee-R thang


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I'm quite liking that - how much did it cost to fit the kit??


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> point is, it looks like both
> 
> its a Bee-R thang


Point taken.


----------



## saurus (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice car mate. 

Just wondering, how come they didnt cut vents in the fenders, front bumper and the bonnet ?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I hate to say it too but as much as I admire all the hard work I hate the whole concept of making a 32 look like a 34. I just don't get it at all.
Like buying an F40 and fitting an F50 lookalike kit. 
I guess I'm just a 32 afficionado - I even hate the attempts people make to give their 32 the 33 look by butchering the front grille slats.

Sorry - I just prefered it all before.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

lightspeed said:


> I hate to say it too but as much as I admire all the hard work I hate the whole concept of making a 32 look like a 34. I just don't get it at all.
> Like buying an F40 and fitting an F50 lookalike kit.
> I guess I'm just a 32 afficionado - I even hate the attempts people make to give their 32 the 33 look by butchering the front grille slats.
> 
> Sorry - I just prefered it all before.


Controversial like I said, but nothing like being different and doing things your own way. Weight saving isnt as much on a GTR id say 40kg MAX, but this kit on a GTS would easily see a weight saving of 150kg. 

Like Mook said its not about trying to be an R34 its an R324, some thing the Japs like to do is kits with a twist aka Sil-80, infact there's kits to make the S13 front end like an S15.


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice mate,
miguel was telling me about this car today, looks stunning job well done


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Not long to go now, the car is en route! 

Lets hope it doesnt end up on a beach


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fair play mate, looks stunning, would love to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

This reminds me... Need to chase DCD about the pics from the photoshoot!  

Miguel


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Why are the side vents on the front bar as well as the front guards not cut out? Just curious.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Bee*r just dont cut them out. I'm gonna cut them out on mine though


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

The whole white on white thing is beautifully done here. Lovely end product i must say. A+. I love the shot of the 3 cars together.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Photos courtesy of DCD!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Some stunning pictures from Dino. Up to his usual high standard.
Very Very nice looking GTR. :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Very smart.

Could do with being a smidgen lower though


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SiKBoY
Thanks for showing the car in it's best form. . .absolute stunning!:clap: 
Dino, you really like the Yokohama bayside . . cool pics as usual.

So the car is on it's way to the UK now?


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
Very nice pictures DCD :thumbsup:


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Looks fantastic. As I see it it, it's the best of both worlds, weight saving may only be 40kgs but what about the weight saving over a 34? Also you get 34 lights and much as I love my 32, you do need a match to see if they're on.
Any pics of ones done in black or gun metal?


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

As I said before, awesome car 

- Kevin.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I never really liked the R32 > R34 kits before, but that one's changed my mind, it looks brilliant. :thumbsup: 

White wheels against the white paintwork works really well too. :smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

a working R32 clock!!!!! that's worth more than the kit itself!


----------



## lovebhai007 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nicely Done..
Awesome ride man..

BTW is it possible to convert R32 Gts-t to R34 in exterior mods ?


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

lovebhai007 said:


> Nicely Done..
> Awesome ride man..
> 
> BTW is it possible to convert R32 Gts-t to R34 in exterior mods ?


Yes and you will save a hell of a lot more weight that what mine will have done.


----------



## lovebhai007 (Jan 23, 2007)

SiKBoY said:


> Yes and you will save a hell of a lot more weight that what mine will have done.


Thanks..

Who has done your car ? Newera imports ? Does they ship parts ? and where are you from ? I am from India.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

lovebhai007 said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Who has done your car ? Newera imports ? Does they ship parts ? and where are you from ? I am from India.


You'll be lucky to get the parts shipped to you from Bee*r.. trying to get that kit out of their garage is like trying to get blood out of a stone.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> You'll be lucky to get the parts shipped to you from Bee*r.. trying to get that kit out of their garage is like trying to get blood out of a stone.


Yep thats very true mine was fitted by Bee*R themselves, I think you are the only person they have ever allowed to have the kit sent out to in bits.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Trojan are listing them for sale.
Trojan-Sport.co.uk


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

All we need now is for someone to actualy orde one from there! Dubious as to whether they have them in the country in stock!

Butuz


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes, I've seen quite a few places that list the kit as available. The truth of the matter is that Bee*R are incredibly protective of the kit as it is pretty rare and all made to order. They're very careful with regards to letting the kit out of their sights as they are very worried about seeing copies crop up (and rightly so). And yes, as far as I know, I am the only person they've ever supplied just the kit to. They fit all the kits themselves so getting only the kit from them is very selective.


----------



## lovebhai007 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys..


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Ouch that looks well erm Pricey.


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Like sideways.taff says they're very selective as to who they let the kits out to. And definately made to order for every lucky owner.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

sideways.taff said:


> Yes, I've seen quite a few places that list the kit as available. The truth of the matter is that Bee*R are incredibly protective of the kit as it is pretty rare and all made to order. They're very careful with regards to letting the kit out of their sights as they are very worried about seeing copies crop up (and rightly so). And yes, as far as I know, I am the only person they've ever supplied just the kit to. They fit all the kits themselves so getting only the kit from them is very selective.


I didn't understand that when you posted it on Driftworks, if you were to take a mould of their kit you'd want one fitted to a car so you don't mould it with a twist in, therefore, from a cost point of view, something like teh blue one that was just imported would be ideal, and din't cost much more than the Bee-R kit either.
Basically there is no way of them stopping someone taking a mould of their kit if they're determined enough.

Alex B


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Very nice car!

Off topic, but Bee*R also makes a kit for 33 owners, and it looks amazing! 522,000 yen for the full kit ($4500 US) which isn't TOO bad. But that includes the ugly (IMO) spoiler which is 100,000 yen, so knock that off the price and it's $3500 US dollars.

http://www.bee-r.com/main/parts/aero/b334r01.htm


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Yeah they do tons of different kits your talking about the 334.


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

I think this one they do is quite nice.


----------



## twinturbor32 (Apr 7, 2007)

hi just wonderin if u had to modify any of the car to make it all fit


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Not really depends what you mean by modify.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Briliant car SiKBoy yours looks realy impecable and realy clean too:thumbsup:


----------



## rush2905 (Mar 31, 2007)

BNR32 (Bee*R 324) 

hi im a noobie when it comes to skylines and its components... i just know i love skylines!!! but whats the difference between a BNR32 and GTR32? and whats Bee R324??? i want the same car as you man!!! r34's are too expensive so i want a 32 and make it look like a 34. so what brand of bodykit did you buy??? or did you just take it off the 34 and put it on the 32? can you tell me the brand name so i can install it on a 32?


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

rush2905 said:


> BNR32 (Bee*R 324)
> 
> hi im a noobie when it comes to skylines and its components... i just know i love skylines!!! but whats the difference between a BNR32 and GTR32? and whats Bee R324??? i want the same car as you man!!! r34's are too expensive so i want a 32 and make it look like a 34. so what brand of bodykit did you buy??? or did you just take it off the 34 and put it on the 32? can you tell me the brand name so i can install it on a 32?


www.bee-r.com - Use babelfish or google translate.

BNR32 is the chassis code for a GTR, HCR32 is the chassis code for a GTS.

R324 is the name of the FRP bodykit.


----------



## rush2905 (Mar 31, 2007)

SiKBoY said:


> www.bee-r.com - Use babelfish or google translate.
> 
> BNR32 is the chassis code for a GTR, HCR32 is the chassis code for a GTS.
> 
> R324 is the name of the FRP bodykit.



What does FRP stand for? and do they have a site? where can i get them (i live in canada)?


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

... visit the Bee - R website.. it will tell you all there..

FRP is the type of fibreglass/material used to produce the kit.

...Looking great by the way Andy...you must pop up to Settle when shes regd in the UK ..would love to see her.


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Rush : http://www.bee-r.com/main/parts/aero/b324r001.htm

That will make your life easier!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

FRP stands for Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

rush2905 said:


> BNR32 (Bee*R 324) r34's are too expensive so i want a 32 and make it look like a 34. so what brand of bodykit did you buy??? or did you just take it off the 34 and put it on the 32? can you tell me the brand name so i can install it on a 32?


To be honest, you're looking at, the very least, 13-16 grand to do a 324 conversion. You can pick up a 34 GTT for under 10 grand these days.


----------



## rush2905 (Mar 31, 2007)

MarkMcQ said:


> To be honest, you're looking at, the very least, 13-16 grand to do a 324 conversion. You can pick up a 34 GTT for under 10 grand these days.


are you kidding me? 13-16k??? just for the body kit? i just want the LOOK not the performance. well is there anything that looks the same but isnt FRP. i just want minor mods to the engine. i dont need it for racing lol.

and whoever sent me that link how the heck do you expect me to translate all that lol? you must be crazy...


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I was including the cost of a decent 32 as well.
If you already have one, there are a few places here claiming to have the kit for sale for between 4500-5500. But wether or not they have them in is another matter. Apparently it's very hard to get hold of that kit unless you send Bee-R the car to have it fitted. One of the other members here managed to get his hands on one eventually after a lot of persuasion to Bee-R.


----------



## rush2905 (Mar 31, 2007)

and how much do they charge? in Dollars. and how is it hard to find? its the same one as the R34.....

p.s. how do i get in contact with Bee R??????


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I do love the R324 conversion.... And this car is an awesome example, looks sweet.

But i also love the R32, my personal preference would be to spend whatever it costs to convert the R32 to an R324 on engine & suspension to make R32 even more of a monster rather than create a pretend R34. (IMO)

Still a great looking car & it shows that the 32 & 34 have alot of styling in common.


----------



## twinturbor32 (Apr 7, 2007)

*modifiy*



SiKBoY said:


> Not really depends what you mean by modify.


yeh i was just wonderin if u had to shape the front back and side to make it fit or does it all just bolt on sorry if im not explainin it enough


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Pulse D said:


> I do love the R324 conversion.... And this car is an awesome example, looks sweet.
> 
> But i also love the R32, my personal preference would be to spend whatever it costs to convert the R32 to an R324 on engine & suspension to make R32 even more of a monster rather than create a pretend R34. (IMO)
> 
> Still a great looking car & it shows that the 32 & 34 have alot of styling in common.


I didnt need to spend the money on suspension and engine basically, I prefer the lines of the 324 over the R34. 

Also I didnt want an R34 GTT I wanted an R32 GTR, and this bodykit will save me nearly 40kg - A lot less than if the bodykit is fitted to a HCR32 iirc you'd then be looking at 150kg saved !!!

My car including the cost of the car and other mods like PFC, exhaust, Sard GT wing etc still only stands me at around 18-19k. If I had bought a car over here and begun to do the same mods you can bet it would have cost me a lot more.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

twinturbor32 said:


> yeh i was just wonderin if u had to shape the front back and side to make it fit or does it all just bolt on sorry if im not explainin it enough


Its a bolt on kit, Bee*R fitted the kit.


----------



## twinturbor32 (Apr 7, 2007)

SiKBoY said:


> Its a bolt on kit, Bee*R fitted the kit.


thanks for the help ive been tryin to find that info for a bit for wen i get my r32 and make it look like a r34 i reckon the r34 look a likes look great well thanks again


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SiKBoY said:


> I didnt need to spend the money on suspension and engine basically, I prefer the lines of the 324 over the R34.
> 
> Also I didnt want an R34 GTT I wanted an R32 GTR, and this bodykit will save me nearly 40kg - A lot less than if the bodykit is fitted to a HCR32 iirc you'd then be looking at 150kg saved !!!
> 
> My car including the cost of the car and other mods like PFC, exhaust, Sard GT wing etc still only stands me at around 18-19k. If I had bought a car over here and begun to do the same mods you can bet it would have cost me a lot more.


Indeed you would have payed your a$$ off over here. The difference getting done something in japan is that the parts are jap. market prices. Second the japanese garages usually calculate the work for your cars, not in hours, but work finished done! That's why sometime you have to wait a bit more for your car, but it's not that you have to pay 1 week labour costs . . . infact you get done more work to your car, then you pay for . . .


At least that's what we do as a garage in japan . . . .


----------



## sublimesnfu (Apr 3, 2007)

*WoW*

been looking at this kit for awhile now, and all i can say is is rolling sex


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Car is here now finally lol

Huge thanks to Miguel at Newera.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Gareth told me that it had arrived when I met him yesterday.

Very nice mate, very nice indeed.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks awsome mate. As i have said many times, White iz da best.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Gareth told me that it had arrived when I met him yesterday.
> 
> Very nice mate, very nice indeed.


Cheers mate. 

How are you getting on with yours ?


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks amazing, as do the other 2.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

SiKBoY said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> How are you getting on with yours ?


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Hahaha looking good mate :thumbsup:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

look it's an r34... zooooom...

no it's an r32..

hmmm.. i don't like it


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fair play to both of ya (Sikboy & Sideways taff)....I think they look great, something different !

LOL...have you both got the same wheels as well ?


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

rasonline said:


> look it's an r34... zooooom...
> 
> no it's an r32..
> 
> hmmm.. i don't like it


Its a Bee*R Thing !


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

The car looks good.. one thing. fuel cap.. Bee-r run it.:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Me likey lotty. 
T


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

sideways.taff said:


>


Taff,

I did not realise you had also added a 3rd axle!! :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Durath (Nov 15, 2002)

Looks very nice :thumbsup:

You like white cars then! :chuckle:


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Durath said:


> Looks very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> You like white cars then! :chuckle:


slightly easy to clean..


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

that's pretty cool. i've seen drift GT-Rs in D1GP here in socal with that seutp, the front end of the R34 on the R32. you sort of get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Durath (Nov 15, 2002)

SiKBoY said:


> slightly easy to clean..


Yep, my skyline is white as well - looks fantastic when it's just been cleaned and polished. 

(And I wash it so often it doesn't get a chance to look dirty  )


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Scott said:


> Taff,
> 
> I did not realise you had also added a 3rd axle!! :chuckle: :chuckle:


It'll get some abuse so... erm I need spares... I'll be going through tyres at a fair rate of knots 

Snowfiend: no they're not the same wheels. Mine are Work Emotion XT7's, they're my drift rims that I don't mind abusing... I'll have some show rims for the car too at some point..

Enough of the off-topicness though


----------



## D.M (Dec 25, 2005)

how is the road hanlding on such short wide car?


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome!!! Bee*R bodykit in white colour feel cool!!!!


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

D.M said:


> how is the road hanlding on such short wide car?


Spot on :thumbsup:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks awesome mate, too long enough for you to pick the thing up 

Best colour too :chuckle: 

- Kevin.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

moNoKnoT said:


> Looks awesome mate, too long enough for you to pick the thing up
> 
> Best colour too :chuckle:
> 
> - Kevin.


Cheers mate x


----------



## rush2905 (Mar 31, 2007)

what idiot said i have to go to bee r and negotiate like a bitch to get that done? if its a bolt on kit how hard is it to bolt it on... p.s. where can i buy this kit?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Don't call me an idiot, its fact!


----------



## rush2905 (Mar 31, 2007)

thats bullshit. you dont need to pay someone big bucks bolt on a kit... WHERE CAN I BUY THIS KIT?!?!?!?


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

rush2905 said:


> thats bullshit. you dont need to pay someone big bucks bolt on a kit... WHERE CAN I BUY THIS KIT?!?!?!?


Nice. Good luck getting help....


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

rush2905 said:


> thats bullshit. you dont need to pay someone big bucks bolt on a kit... WHERE CAN I BUY THIS KIT?!?!?!?


Listen, its not bullshit. I've been through it myself. Unless you buy a car in Japan and get them to fit the kit for you then you are very unlikely to get just the kit. I was sent the kit because Miguel at Newera made sure that Bee*r were aware of the car it was going on... its not a run of the mill R32 by any stretch of the imagination. So I suggest you actually listen to what I've just said rather than being all arrogant, I can't imagine you'd make a great impression on them either given your childish responses to the facts...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

rush2905 said:


> thats bullshit. you dont need to pay someone big bucks bolt on a kit... WHERE CAN I BUY THIS KIT?!?!?!?


Don't let me hack this site to ban you . . . you don't even know the differences between each GTR generation, but you allready open your mouth about things you don't know a crap either.
Ask a question gently in future . . . .


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

rush2905 said:


> thats bullshit. you dont need to pay someone big bucks bolt on a kit... WHERE CAN I BUY THIS KIT?!?!?!?



you can't. simple.

Its about brand management, about protecting their design ... BEE*R don't want people just buying their kit just so it can be copied, or fitted to poorly prepared cars .. also makes it that bit more exclusive for those that have forked out the money. 

Brand management ? ... well we're talking about it so the proof is in the pudding so to speak


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

sideways.taff said:


> Don't call me an idiot, its fact!


You're not a idiot, 

You're a very naughty boy and he's not coming out to play.

Heard that saying somewhere before?? Wonder where.

Always look on the bright side of live.

Tell me where's the car based in the UK, Would like to have a look at in the flesh if poss. Are you going to be at castlecombe Japfeast????


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

rush2905 said:


> thats bullshit. you dont need to pay someone big bucks bolt on a kit... WHERE CAN I BUY THIS KIT?!?!?!?


I was going to buy the rear bit of the kit (still want to keep the R32 front end), but Bee-R wouldn't sell it to me... and thats word from the Jap supplier.

If you want the kit, you can. Mininium order is 5 kit as I was told... Go on, get one then. :chuckle:


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

There is another Japanese company that does the R32 R34 conversion and they will sell you the kit no problems.

they were at the Toyko motor show showing their kits. There was an article in Japanese performance mag when they cover the show. it was either last year or the year before. I can't remember the iusse number, but it was the Tokyo motor show though. Just have to buy the back issues to find it. There was an article on about a R32 GTR in it, That's why I bought that issue.


----------



## R32-TDOT (May 1, 2007)

hi new member here.. so i cant but a r324 kit?? i have a white r32 gtr with white rims.. =) and i love the look of an r34 front end... and also is there a back end conversion??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

For instance there is a garage in Kyushu Japan, that sells converted R324 R32 GTRs for around 5k the car! The kit looks not different from BeeR thought, here are the pics:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Let's not go too off topic with SikBoy's great thread.

Yeah, it's true. Bee*R don't sell the kit just to anyone. Get the car built by them. You'll also get the kit on just right with the right small bits. Yes it's a "bolt on kit" but there's a lot of bits that aren't included to the kit. Like headlights, front indicators and mounting bits, etc.

Bee*R just introduced last month (27th April 2007) a new kit.
R32 --> R34 front B324R style, using new fenders & bumper, but OEM R34 bonnet.
http://www.bee-r.com/main/parts/aero/324r2bamper.htm

The second kit is just fenders, using OEM bumper & bonnet!!!
http://www.bee-r.com/main/parts/aero/324r2fender.htm

Loads of pics of mountings etc.
http://www.bee-r.com/main/parts/aero/324r2/


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> For instance there is a garage in Kyushu Japan, that sells converted R324 R32 GTRs for around 5k the car! The kit looks not different from BeeR thought, here are the pics:


Hmm could that sill be the Bee*R kit but they buy in bulk maybe ?

Thanks for the comments guys 

Loving the car at the moment not taken any pics because ive been enjoying driving the car rather than just cleaning it lol


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

my friend just bought this car
1991 Bee*R Nissan Skyline GTR324 ! - MONTREALRACING

in canada we cant import cars who have less than 15 years, we cant have R34 until 2014  this kit is a nice alternative to move in US


----------



## R32-TDOT (May 1, 2007)

nice try.... its for sale.... and still is for sale.....


JDM Skyline.com - 1991 Nissan Skyline GTR


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

ill post more pic in couple days, he take possesion of the car tommorow morning


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

i can get the body kit complet for 1900.-


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

camperbob said:


> i can get the body kit complet for 1900.-


as i said to you in a pm when you asked us to supply the kit

this r32 was supplied by newera and then given to bee*r 

i have seen it in the flesh when it arrived and its amazing (i didnt see it at jae)

the bee*r kit is the best part of £5k+

yes we source them and one of if not the only company in the uk that can get them

there is no way that you can get the kit for £1900 that is a genuine bee*r kit

the headlights are half that price


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

not genuine bee*r kits its the same as the BEE*R 324 end i locks the same if you dont belive me fine but its tru

en day got face lifts for
Nissan S15 kit to S13 and S14.
Skyline R34 kit to R32 andR33.
Integra kit to Honda Civic.
S14 front to Honda Civic.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

camperbob said:


> not genuine bee*r kits its the same as the BEE*R 324 end i locks the same if you dont belive me fine but its tru
> 
> en day got face lifts for
> Nissan S15 kit to S13 and S14.
> ...


Wikkid. Bo, Respec. Innit.


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

same of me if you want to pay more den it taysts

send me a pm i weel give you the web adress


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

SpeedArt.se

SpeedArt.se: Conversion Kits


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

camperbob said:


> SpeedArt.se
> 
> SpeedArt.se: Conversion Kits


Thanks for nicking my JUN Z picture and using it on your website. Nice to see you have made a business by thieving ideas and stuff from other people. How sad


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

DCD said:


> Thanks for nicking my JUN Z picture and using it on your website. Nice to see you have made a business by thieving ideas and stuff from other people. How sad


not mye web site not my compeny


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Jim27 said:


> Wikkid. Bo, Respec. Innit.




Strange this as camperbob seems incredibly like Deano?!? Remember him?! The Bee-R33 owner.


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

Trojansport said:


> Strange this as camperbob seems incredibly like Deano?!? Remember him?! The Bee-R33 owner.


What do you mean?


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

See for yourself.

offolly:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/51852-ripping-me-bee.html


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

oky


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Not him again 

Camperbob no he did not mean that, he just refers to him as being like you. In the way you talk here on the forum.


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

That's right, I meant you talk like he did. It led to him being banned after a very short period of time if I remember rightly.


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

i tak crapy sins i am a disleksik ( big problems whitereading end typing)

ore is it that i did post this? now i am not sure... i not trying to be a dickhead i am sorry if i pisst you of


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Ah I see. Fair enough. Sure you know how to talk though even if you can't write very well.


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

in oreal aka speaking i have bean speaking sins i was 4 years old. 
but i cant type. same in norwagien. butt i got it exspland to me what i did wrong.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Jim27 said:


> Wikkid. Bo, Respec. Innit.


Bob - apologies mate. Didn't realise that you were dyslexic. Thought you were text-talking on the forum, hence I was having a dig at you for it.

I'm not too big to apologise when I'm mistaken and it appears this was one of those instances.:wavey:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

camperbob said:


> i can get the body kit complet for 1900.-


But, if I can have a word here it would go something like this:

Don't hijack SikBoy's great thread by advertising some fake bodykits.
Bee*R is the real thing. And when a car is made by such a legend like Imai-san & hes crew at Bee*R, you can't even speak about some Swedish ripoff fake-ass bodykits in the same sentense... or can you!?! NO!  

SpeedArt is using images ripped of www.bee-r.com web-site. Now you would get the idea, that you get genuine Bee*R products trough them.

This is pretty much the reason why Bee*R don't sell the kits to just to any one. They install them right there by them selvs to get the best results.
sideways.taff (tafftune) is about the only one I know, that got the kit here in Europe just in boxes and is fitting the kit him self. But you can see hes tallent in fitting one of these fine kits.

Don't buy fake!!!

Cheers! Domo-kun


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

I agree .. people who copy/rip off/steal other peoples work make me sick.

I hope that company goes bankrupt.


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

brooksie said:


> I agree .. people who copy/rip off/steal other peoples work make me sick.
> 
> I hope that company goes bankrupt.



Oooooooo, harsh.......but fair.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as i stated the kit isnt genuine bee*r

if you want a genuine bee*r kit or anyone for that matter please pm me

newera can supply these


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Begs the question... how did they make a copy if they do infact have a replica kit?!


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

toy make a cast from orginal one end toy make it layer vise


----------



## Tofibi (Mar 19, 2006)

speedart is as some of you know a swedish company.
some has tried to buy their kit with and without sucess.

when i emailed them about the kit and if was the real bee-r as they use their pic and so.
their kit is a poor copy, a friend was about to buy one but choosed their "dooluck" kit. the fitting was a very hard job to do cause of the poor fitting, lots of mods to make it fit.

many small companies pops up on the web in sweden as the carhobby start to get big over here, sadly lots of them very tatty.


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Been a while since I posted on here! I still have the motor, done very few miles in the last couple of years though mainly due to the baby! 

Seriously thinking about selling now, babies really do cost a lot of money!


----------

